# Photos aufpolieren



## Goku626 (20. August 2001)

Hi

Also ich wollt ma erzählen wie ich Photos aufpoliere  
Vieleicht kennen das schon einige aber für newbies is es keine schlechte Technik, da man damit die Qualität extrem steigern.

-Also nehmt euch ein Photo schlechter Qualität
-Sollte es ein sehr schlechtes JPG bild sein
 benutzt erst den Filter Störungen entfernen

So nun kommen wir zum eigentlichen

1. Dupliziert den Hintergrund 2x
2. Die 2. Ebene setz ihr auf >Hartes Licht< 
(sollte der kontrast jetzt zu hoch sein wähl Ebene 1 und 
 geht auf Bild>Einstellen>Helligkeit/Kontrast
 und spielt solange rum bis es euch gefällt  )
3. Wählt nun Ebene 1 und wendet den Gaußschen Weichzeichner an
   Radius: 4

4. Jetzt müsste das Photo viel besser aussehen und "freundlicher"


----------



## drash (20. August 2001)

sowas gehört doch in die tutorials ecke, mit einem konkreten beispiel und hübschen bilderchen!!:| :| :|


----------



## Flame (21. August 2001)

*genau*

gleich mal testen


----------



## Flame (21. August 2001)

*hier mal das ergebnis*

original:

<img src="http://www.evergreen.edu/user/serv_res/research/arthropod/GENERA/AZTECA/SPECIES/XANTHOCHROA/q.face.jpg">

danach:
<img src="http://www.pxlartists.de/temp/fliege.jpg">


----------



## Goku626 (21. August 2001)

Nun Ja ich hätte es gerne in die Tutorialsecke
gepostet jedoch dürfen da nur Moderatoren Posten so wie ih das sehe.
Dann würd ichs auch mit Bildchen machen


----------



## Onkel Jürgen (21. August 2001)

*Farbrauschen und Körnung*

Also,
mir fällt zum Bilder aufpolieren noch das Problem des Farbrauschens ein.

Bildmodus umwandeln:
Bild->Modus->Lab-Farbe.
Kanal a und b anklicken und die Zusammenschau aller Kanäle (Augensymbol in der Ebenen-Palette) anwählen.
Dann Filter->Weichzeichnungsfilter->Gauß'scher Weichzeichner.

Und was kurz- und keingestümmelte jpg-Dateien mit häßlichen Artefakten angeht, rechne ich am liebsten künstlich Körnung herein. Die Details werden dadurch zwar nicht besser. Aber es sieht danach wie ein stark vergrößertes Foto mit der entsprechenden Filmkörnung aus - was eher unseren Sehgewohnheiten entspricht.


:|


----------



## Thimo Grauerholz (29. August 2001)

hi,
wie kann ich ein object in einem foto ausschneiden und dann halt nur das objekt in bester qualität verarbeiten?
z.b. wie bei http://www.dieblen.de/index.php?direct=Objekte


----------

